# Wild Camping on the Wirral?



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Any one know of anywhere to wild it for the night around this area, as I don't want to stay in Formby................help!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zoe68 said:


> Any one know of anywhere to wild it for the night around this area, as I don't want to stay in Formby................help!


The nearest one that I know is Little Roodee car park at Chester, just by the race course.
Toilets and water and the gates are locked at night.
Right by the river with river views  
Hope this helps


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Grath, your a star


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Dont know how far you want to go from Fornby but there is a spot on the coast road in Southport. Its a car park right next to the sand extraction plant, my sister in law stays there regular, and its free.

Anne


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Zoe

Locals wouldn't think of Formby and Wirral in the same breath (?) - sorry its early and brain not quite working but you know what I mean - Wirral is 'over the water' as far as landlubbers are concerned, although you actually go 'under' it to get there of course - agree with Southport as good place to seek site as its just up the road from Formby - sandwash suggestion good for wildcamp. Go north up Formby bypass (A565), turn left at lights onto coast road just after Woodvale airfield and keep next to the coast right past Southport itself to Marshside, you can't miss the sandwash - great big pile of sand! Car park is a bit rough but perfectly OK with good views across Ribble estuary to Blackpool. Northern section of coast road will test van suspension and whether anything is loose inside - best switchback for miles around including the pleasure beach! If you decide on a site rather than wildcamping the Southport CC site was UK best last year.

None of my business but why not stay in Formby - its a lovely place - full of footballers these days - ah maybe that's why! Happy hunting.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Jagman said:


> Hi Zoe
> 
> Locals wouldn't think of Formby and Wirral in the same breath (?) - sorry its early and brain not quite working but you know what I mean - Wirral is 'over the water' as far as landlubbers are concerned, although you actually go 'under' it to get there of course - agree with Southport as good place to seek site as its just up the road from Formby - sandwash suggestion good for wildcamp. Go north up Formby bypass (A565), turn left at lights onto coast road just after Woodvale airfield and keep next to the coast right past Southport itself to Marshside, you can't miss the sandwash - great big pile of sand! Car park is a bit rough but perfectly OK with good views across Ribble estuary to Blackpool. Northern section of coast road will test van suspension and whether anything is loose inside - best switchback for miles around including the pleasure beach! If you decide on a site rather than wildcamping the Southport CC site was UK best last year.
> 
> None of my business but why not stay in Formby - its a lovely place - full of footballers these days - ah maybe that's why! Happy hunting.


Perhaps its the signs on the bus stops in Formby, words to the effect that all staff carry 'DNA kits' to get you if you spit at them :roll: or an aversion to red squirrels.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Really Frank, I hope you're not suggesting that Zoe is heading for the Wirral so she can spit at bus crews and get away with it! You may have a point with the squirrels though, they can be pretty terrifying, ate Wayne Rooney's ring apparently!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Aaaaawwwwwwwwww you lot!
I want to visit the Wirral but couldn't find anywhere to stay so in the end I've booked tonight at the FORMBY POINT CARAVAN PARK, a bit further away than I wanted you see, but never mind!

And I won't be spitting at any buses 8O don't worry

Zoe


----------



## 115518 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am from the Wirral and I can tell you tht Formby is about 16 miles from Birken head and even further from the nice parts of Wirral since you do not want to camp in Birkenhead.There is also the Mersey tunnel toll to consider.
I would look for somewhere around Thurstaston which is a place on the Wirral with a nature trail and camping and caravan sites with every possibility of being able to find somewhere safe o the roadside.They also have a caravan site in Meols (nice part of he Wirral) which can accomodate motorhomes
http://tinyurl.com/5b4tab


----------

